# Miui Defx 1.10.21 Camera Issues



## 2root4u (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, I installed MIUI 1.10.21 and everything works great except my camera. When you try and take a picture the auto focus gets all wacky and no matter what it takes a terrrrrible picture. I've messed with all the settings. Any ideas? thank you very much!


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Turn resolution to 8mp and focus to infinity. I would also read the thread for this release as this and other potentially helpful questions are answered. This should fix your issue though. Good luck and enjoy miui.


----------

